# Feedback on my 29 gal. please



## MacD (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all,
Here's my 3 month old 29 gal. (plants: 2 types of hygro, 2 types of swords, anubias, java fern, java moss, corkscrew vals; fish: harlequin rasboras, cardinals, glass catfish). What do you think?

[URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2808173750102458370YSyzLB][/URL]


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow thats really nice.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

MacD:

You did real good with that tank!!

One item to note:

You did not indicate the number of glass catfish in your tank.

These fish can grow to 6" in length but will probably be stunted in your 29G tank which I am fairly certain that you do not want.

TR


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Glass Cats only get 3" while the African glass cats grow to 6".

I'm not exactly sure, but I believe the Asian Cats are the more common ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

yes, Asians are the most common ones. Africans are also less "colorful", being more whiteish, clear, and the asians, which are all clear, unless they die...then they turn white :lol:


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice setup looks really good what do you think of mine?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Fantastic looking aquarium. Well done.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I absolutely love this setup


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

wow all the cardinals looks stunning!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

very cool tank! wtg!


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Breath Taking. Love it!!!!!


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

what is the plant on the left??


----------

